# Painting tongue & groove pine



## wraiths (Jan 13, 2006)

Hello need some advise on painting tongue an groove pine in my kitchen. Wife has decided she wants it painted, I've seen some that looked really good an others that had cracks in it an looked awful. Any tips you can provide to get the best finish. Would a wash or a solid color work better. Also the walls have been stained an polyed. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Stained and poly'd
You won't be able to pickle/wash it

You'll want to sand it, primer it with oil- or shellac- based primer
And put two coats of good paint on it
I like oil for wood work, but I know the waterborne enamels are also good

If it's a flat surface and you can sand off all the poly and stain, you could pickle or wash it then


----------

